# Bubbly's Journal



## BettaLover898998 (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi! I decided to start a journal for my betta Bubbly. My photos are kinda bad... First photo of the day!

I'm been trying to get him to stop biting his fin... No matter how hard I try, he just keeps on biting it. Ugh!


----------



## BettaLover898998 (Jul 10, 2015)

His favorite snacks: Pellets, bloodworms and mysis. He doesn't really like daphnia.


----------



## BettaLover898998 (Jul 10, 2015)

The silk plant had some sharp stuff on it, so I had to cut that off D:


----------



## BettaLover898998 (Jul 10, 2015)

Please don't post on how small my tank is, I'm gonna upgrade it to a 5 gallon soon.


----------



## BettaLover898998 (Jul 10, 2015)

He always flares at the camera


----------

